# Big Victorian mansion repaint.



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Just posted a few snaps of a big Victorian house in inner Melbourne, Australia. I specialise in period home repainting.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

The extension ladder next to the lead-light window was fully extended to 18 feet. I subsequently set up a scaffold in the stairwell as the walls were curved.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

G'day Brian

You sure do some nice houses that house is a beauty 

Massive job that one 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## OTP (Apr 5, 2010)

I hate it when you stat to paint and then you remember to take a picture.


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Brian,
In the last pic, are you cutting the beige last, or just starting to cut in with the white?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks like a cool project..


----------

